# Posting Tips



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here are some helpful posting tips:

Topic name. Posting stuff like Help!!!, might not be as good as My sound card stutters. This will help get people that may be able to help solve the problem to your post quicker. It helps cut the time of reading through posts that someone has no idea about.

Also try and post as much info as possible. For example, if you are having sound card problems, please let us know what type of sound card you have. Also if anything was added to the system recently. If you do not know what kind of hardware you have, feel free to say so. We will walk you through it. This should help cut down of the asking for more infomation.

Information that should be in every post for help, Operating System in use, and patch level. The make/model of any hardware you're using that might have a bearing on the problem.

It's hard to solve problems from a distance in ASCII, but it's almost impossible with no useful information about the environment.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Also, don't ramble on about your kids and how they shouldn't eat and drink at the computer desk and how many time you've told them ect.... Most of us don't have the time to read your life history, we just want the facts so we can get your computer up and running and go on to the next problem. The place for that is in the RANDOM DISCUSSION forum.

And if you are talking about NETWORKING, post that in the NETWORING forum ect..ect...

Thanks for making our life a little easier!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it remains to be seen if anyone will see this and react to it.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Also remember that in order to see a new post to a thread you've started one must refresh. To many folks ask a question and never reply to a response. I'm guessing this is why.
If you start a thread don't leave right after asking for help. Stick around and wait for a solution.


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

I think everyone (even the tech's) should have a read of this. Basically, it's everything that has been mentioned here and more:

http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Also, the good people who set up this _wonderful web site_ were kind enough to add a *SPELL CHECK* feature, so *PLEASE* use it! :up:

It tayks a sekond 2 uze, kost nuthin, and it mayks life mush eazier 4 us 2 undorstand u


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

*Posting Tip 17b*

When your problem has been solved, please post with that information so that one of the mods can mark it as [SOLVED]


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

If you have performance problems with your computer, a little common sense goes a long, long way. Before posting try going HERE.

Download and install the software listed, update to the newest versions, and the run the software on your computer. If after you've tried all of those programs you still seem to have a problem, then post and let us know what you've done so far. This will save a lot of time and help us, and YOU


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

_Hey .... is it too late to post about "posting hints"?

Or do I need to go give my secretary some Ginkgo and ask her to spelling checkerize this document for airors?_

I have a posting post - _being that another poster went off on a angry tangent about something I never said in the first place:_

Since most of us here have never met, we are only words and avatars that, over time, develop personalities. And since our words don't come with inflection or gestures (other than smilies and thumbs) they are open to interpretation.

Add to this, the fact that we can't spend all day posting, and therefore we can be sometimes curt with our responses... it might be easy for some to be offended (or worse) by some remarks.

I think it is necessary for all posters to try to view everything said as positive and constructive unless it is quite obvious it is not so.

Example: I have responded to questions before with what I think is a good response only to have then next contributor post something like: * Go HERE. This is an easier method.*

If I was so inclined, I could easily get offended that he seemed to be thumbing my more lengthy and less efficient response
- or -
I could take it that he has limited time to post - as we all do - and can't preface every response with_ " Gee Castleheart ... that certainly addresses the problem - but i think this may be easier"_

I would not deliberately offend another one of you smart guys. And you wouldn't do the same. And when I read a smart-alecky response to one of my answers, I like to think it was said with a grin on their face. I end up chuckling instead of stewing.

So new posters and old posters alike. Look at the brightside of all you read!

and speaking of limited time and length posts - I'm gone now!

- Castleheart

PS: Sorry if there are mispellings here but my secretary is washing out the coffee pot in the kitchen succinct so she can't check this Doc 4 me !


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Posting tip:

Everyone needs to be as determined as Mary Beth in getting their problem fixed.

It would be nice to know that when you respond to a post, the person posting it will stick it out to get it fixed. It may take many replies to work it out, but sooner or later something will take care of the problem. I take my posts kinda seriously...and when I jump into one I expect to ride it out 'till it's fixed.

But maybe that is just me.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

I agree Panzer, which is another reason why I kind of posted post number 51. Whenever someone is helping you to diagnose your problem please let us know if the problem was fixed, not just so that we can mark it as "[solved]" but also so that you don't leave the person (_who was spending all of their time with you_) hanging. A simple "_Thanks guys, that worked_!" is all that we ask, plus it makes our day 

There are people here who really want to help find solutions for you, and when you don't tell us that something that was suggested worked, it just feels like you fell off the edge of the earth.

You'll also help the next guy by telling us what did work. Not everyone with a problem will register and post their question. Sometimes people will just use the search engine to see if a solution was found for a problem similar to theirs


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

<<If you have performance problems with your computer, a little common sense goes a long, long way. Before posting try going HERE.>>

This is from your post on page 4. I went there, but the Rapid Blaster-Killer link wasn't working, so I can't tell you what it is or how it works.
Yet. It's a link from Chattan.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

<<If you see the following in the spyware report then use the available tool for removal:

If you see references to KaZaa, (Not KaZaa Lite) then download this special removal tool.

KAZAABEGONE

Do the same if you see references to RapidBlaster however RapidBlaster may be difficult to pick out in your log since it assumes different names one of which is RB32:

RAPID-BLASTER KILLER

After doing the above, download and run the Hijack This report program in the link below. Make sure you create a new folder and place HiJack-This into the new folder before running. (Do not run HiJack from desktop if not in folder.) Simply unzip the file and click on the program .exe file. Run the SCAN and then click on: Save Log. Copy and paste the log into your posting and place in the TSG Security Forum for review. >>

I guess Rapid Blaster is a pain in the butt, and the Blaster Killer is a pain reliever.


----------



## cbv (Sep 29, 2003)

How do I thank the person who solved my problem yesterday? The name was Tony Klein. Also how do I get it marked resolved. cbv


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Post back to the same thread thanking the person and indicating that the problem was solved, then hit the report button that you see off to the right report / quote / edit (##) and a moderator or administrator will mark it solved.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Posting your question in more than one forum is a real no-no 

You need to pick *one* forum category, and post your question once in that category! Posting the same question in more than one place will only cause confusion, and will not get your question answered any quicker. It might however make your question answered _slower_! This is because when people see your question posted in more than one place they will not answer it, thinking that someone else will answer it in the "other" place that you posted.

If you post a question and no one has been able to answer it and it falls to the button of the forum, you can always **bump** it back up to the top again, but asking the same question more than once is always a no-no


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

Hmm, to be off the topic here, can I upload my own avatar? 
*hopes*

here's the avatar that I would use:


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

I hope that's *pop* you're drinking









Yes you can upload your own avatar but not until you reach a certain number of posts


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

100 to be exact


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

And the Avatar you are uploading must be less than 50x50 pixels.


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

*



Post back to the same thread thanking the person and indicating that the problem was solved, then hit the report button that you see off to the right report / quote / edit (##) and a moderator or administrator will mark it solved.

Click to expand...

*Thanks AcaCandy I went to all my thread's and reported them to be solved.


----------



## axemall (Oct 22, 2003)

you know i have spent a long time dealing with those that can and wont and helping those that can't and will. If this site is what it seams to be I thank each and every one of you. for the time that nobody has and is willing to give. I
f I may suggest when answering a thread make sure that the person that is receiving the info has a clear understanding of why we would do what we suggest that way next time they see it maybe they wont need the answer again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What? Because we said so isn't good enough  


Lol, excellent idea by the way


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

axemall 
really a good point, how the heck can we learn if we have no understanding of what and why


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, guys, I'm in the process of splitting posting tips off from the 'garbage' posts in the old thread. If anyone wants to scan back to the old one and let me know which POST NUMBER I may have missed, please feel free to do so. I will remove this post when the threads are finished.

AND NO OTHER POSTINGS HERE! JUST HELPFUL TIPS!


----------



## LooneyTunes (Apr 12, 2000)

wow.

How about the first point of title your topic with your problem and thats it.

I'm not guilty of the rest but this is almost unreasonable for someone to have to go through every time and becoming exhaustive



(Sorry AcaCandy), i saw your last line a post too late)


----------



## marci3454 (Apr 17, 2004)

All I know for sure is my operating system. Walking me through it would be great.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Lately, there seems to be a spate of newbies posting with nothing but their name in the header. A brief outline of the problem would be much more helpful...


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Candy!

Was the report button shifted someplace else? or am I going blind?

Have a nice day



Xico!


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

The report button is now the little triangular symbol at the top right...next to the post number.


----------



## pmb_77 (Apr 23, 2004)

my comp wont play any music every time i try it says it is being used by another system please help me


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

challenge of the day 
find the way to minimize the *posting tips* posts


----------



## astrodaddy (Dec 23, 2003)

I just might be posting this in the wrong place, but, how about giving us newbies a crash course in how to load your own pics?


If this has been answered in another area, please accept my sincerest apologies.


Id love to post a pic of myself with my cat, but am unable to do so. All I get is a little white box with an even smaller red X.

For the newbies sake, if they read this far.


----------



## astrodaddy (Dec 23, 2003)

Or should I say "If WE read this far"


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

You can post an image in Photo Album, here's how

Here's a step-by-step:
1. Start a new post or reply to an existing post.
2. Just above the Submit, button you will see the Attach file: section. Click the Choose button and navigate to the location on your hard drive where you have the GIF or JPG file you want to post. Highlight the file and click Open, then submit your post.
3. At the bottom of the post you just submitted, you will see the word Attachment: followed by a link with the name of the GIF or JPG file you selected in the previous step. Click on the link and it will open a separate window showing just your image. Highlight the complete address in the address field of your browser and hit Ctrl-C on your keyboard. This will copy the address to the clipboard. Close the window to take you back to your post.
4. On the top right of your post, you will see four links: [report/ quote/ edit (#5)]. Click edit. 
5. Add the following line to your original post:








and click the Save Changes button to resubmit your post.
Your image should now be displayed.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

brindle said:


> You can post an image in Photo Album, here's how
> 
> Here's a step-by-step:
> 1. Start a new post or reply to an existing post.
> ...


Thanks Brindle! Much appreciated!

xico


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

Also remember be patient take your time have all the info needed to get
your answer.
There are many helpful people here that can help you and will do there best
to get you up and running.
Also remember if you are not sure of the answer or help you receive by all means
check for another answer or contact your pc manufacture for support.
The help here is not responsible for any damages to your pc so
take the advice at your own risk.
please tell your friends and support the site.


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

here's another... lately I noticed in this and xp forum some folks posting registry altering tips.... only to reply enquiring posts later, that they made an oopsy in their original typed registry altering process!!! Triple check your registry altering tips, along with warning to back up the registry first and the damage a big booboo might cause if not done correctly!


----------



## Fatnickc (Aug 12, 2004)

Didn't you say people with 100+ posts could add there own avatars?
Is astrodaddy's one a standard one? he only seems to have 84 posts..
Sorry if this is considered a waste of space heh.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

With the VB3 upgrade you can post a custom avatar right away now!


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

also another good hint,

mickey mouse has jam sandwiches and doesnt like to do minny for sppeding tickets,
I know cos I've seen it !


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

errrrm, OR

dont hijack the thread, dont ramble about rubbish, and answer the question.

unless of course your in random and your reading "the weird wolrd of Jaye"


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm tacking this onto the end of this thread, since AcaCandy told me to pass the word and no one else has put this onto this thread yet.

Whenever you start a thread and it eventually either gets your question answered or your issue resolved, go up to *Thread Tools* on your thread and click the *Mark Solved* button and Perform Action.

This will make the boards look much better and more easy to navigate with knowing which Threads have been Solved and which ones havn't been yet.


----------



## Learner1 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Sticky!How come everytime I come in to forums it says welcome,you last visited at 8:40 pm?I've been in and out a dozen times and it always says the same thing,you last visited at 8:40 pm.???????????????


----------



## Learner1 (Mar 18, 2004)

I will will very much try to remember this cool trick and solution.THANK U GUYS FOR HAVING SUCH A CLEAN and GREAT SITE !


----------



## avrilsux182 (Nov 27, 2004)

someone help me


----------



## ClaudetteT (Dec 31, 2004)

I keep getting the message on bootup "c:\windows\system\vxdmgr32.exe missing.
How do I fix this problem?
Claudette


----------



## runnyooze (Dec 14, 2004)

omg you bunch of thread hogs ok here is my Advice dont change the subject or go on about your own problems! IF you have something to say do it in your own thread and it also makes the guy who is supposed to be helped ***** confused! like this thread going from posting tips....to nonsense!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

runnyooze: Once again..watch your language and stop being so *rude*!


----------



## runnyooze (Dec 14, 2004)

angelize56 said:


> runnyooze: Once again..watch your language and stop being so *rude*!


omg sorry it sometimes takes a nice person to help a rude 1. i take you advice and im sorry for the orphanes and people struggling with natural disasters! im wondering are you stalking me because i never meant to upset you ! if i did i am sorry


----------



## linedancer29 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi johnwill, yes I did read your posting hints before posting. Thank you for the hints and tips will make my life much easier as I am a novice where computers are concerned so will probably be using this site quite often, but not too often hopefully.
From Linedancer29


----------



## pluggie29 (Feb 16, 2005)

yes, several of us KNOW where maggies farm is, but unless you got sir pauls bucks you cant get there from here


----------



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

it would be nice for those that are giving help and advice
to return back to the trend that they offered help to and see if
the problem has been resolved.

i see there are alot of advise given but dont follow-up to see if
there advise was of any help they just move on to the next trend
or go to the newest trend and forget about the others that are still
waiting for a respond from the tech. help.

do a follow-up

there are people still waiting on more advise and help a year ago.


----------



## FZ_88 (Mar 3, 2005)

I put a Thread but no one is helping me their so i hope i can get some answers here.

Anway there is this annoying spyware links/ special types of icons that just wont go away on my toold bar or IE(I tried removing from View and Tool bars but didnt work), can anyone tell me also how to get rid of the spyware in my PC properly. I was surfing today and all of this garbage just started top appear. Please help?

Plus I cant change my Home page its always about-blank.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

catnip said:


> it would be nice for those that are giving help and advice
> to return back to the trend that they offered help to and see if
> the problem has been resolved.
> 
> ...


Post again in your thread and say bump and ask again.
There are soooooooo many post here that they get losted pages back and by bumping the thread to the top more will see the thread again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

FZ_88 said:


> I put a Thread but no one is helping me their so i hope i can get some answers here.
> 
> Anway there is this annoying spyware links/ special types of icons that just wont go away on my toold bar or IE(I tried removing from View and Tool bars but didnt work), can anyone tell me also how to get rid of the spyware in my PC properly. I was surfing today and all of this garbage just started top appear. Please help?
> 
> Plus I cant change my Home page its always about-blank.


I see your getting help now. You just have to wait at times and longer sometimes till someone that know how to help you comes here.
We are all people like you here but can only help on things we know how to help on.


----------



## elainehop (Mar 28, 2005)

brindle said:


> Also remember that in order to see a new post to a thread you've started one must refresh. To many folks ask a question and never reply to a response. I'm guessing this is why.
> If you start a thread don't leave right after asking for help. Stick around and wait for a solution.


But after two hours plus of waiting for a response (and  pressing refresh at regular intervals) and having no response (just my own  addition after reading the posting hints (thankyou  ) it should be  excusable to check back at a later date, right?
Elaine


----------



## elainehop (Mar 28, 2005)

Wet Chicken said:


> *Posting Tip 17b*
> When your problem has been solved, please post with that information so that one of the mods can mark it as [SOLVED]


Okay, Never did say I was the brightest kid on the block  . Have a solved problem, to whom and where does this info get posted?  Have put it in a message under the thread where I posted the difficulty. Is that all that is needed?  ??


----------

